# Mike's 2 gallon Pico Reef



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Started a new project a few weeks ago. I went to big als and bought one of the 2 gallon marineland eclipse 2 systems on clearence for 10 dollars from 50.00 came home and the wife took it from me as soon as she saw it.. she has made a cute guppy/planted tank out of it.. i will post pics of hers soon also. So i go back the next day and get another one.. get home, she see's it and calls my mom "mike got another, yes i will make sure he brings it over for you" so there goes that one. Set that up for my mom as a planted guppy/betta tank. So i finally go back and get a third, hide this one until she is out.. Set it up with some live rock, removed the crappy 7watt light and installed a standard fixture with a 20watt 50/50 bulb. Ive had curing for a couple weeks until it was stable and voila. 

























































Right now I have a pink and a green mushroom in there, a xenia frag, and some sand polyps. Will be fragging my main tank and loading this up.. it will be my frag tank. With the lighting in such a small tank i should be able to grow pretty much any frags in there. As you can see they havent opened up yet as i added them five minutes before taking the pictures. I will keep you guys up to date with the progress of this tiny tank.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

SWEEEET little nano you got there!!!
can't wait to see what you'll do with it in time


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice Tank!

Where do I get this clearance deal from ??


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

big als scarborough, they had 5 left on friday.. by the clearence table.. all the little tanks are there and you cant miss these..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

crap. I keep seeing the table, but always miss out on anything good there.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I found mine at Big Al's Oakville and they were by the cash register.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

...want... too cool!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Me likes 

If you get some "Blue Gudgeons" or scissortail dartfish, they will nestle in and out of those barnicle shells...a really neat behaviour that tickles my fancy...LOL!

Be warned that they are jumpers.

For that sandbed depth, a burrowing nassarius snail will help keep it stirred up.

HTH


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

i'll be on the look out for those fish.. and right now i have a couple hermit crabs, a few tiny starfish and bristleworms in there to work the gravel. May get a goby to stir up the gravel..


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I had to rearange it, i didnt like the look and i also added a tiny powerhead/90 gallons per hour. and i barried it under the rocks so its less ugly. I will start throwing more frags from my display tank soon.. its will be a mini version of my big tank. I have made major changes to my display since you last saw it.. As you can see from these pics i have lots to frag.










































































































I changed my Metal Halide to a 14k Reefoptics I got from Under The C .. And its incredible.. my corals just glow.. the pics dont do it justice. And my acros are growing like nuts.. everyday i see visible growth.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought I was looking at the picture of your 2G pico and was going WOW  

Then I saw your FTS, realized those are pictures of corals you *plan* to frag for 2G  

Well, trade some frags before you put them in your 2G!


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

anything caught your eye


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Of course. At least first two did.  I'm not familiar with some other corals you have there.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

problem is, all you have is frags.. to trade me you have to give up something.. i cant see you fragging a frag.. When yours grow a little we can work something out.. Dont worry.. we both have a few months ahead before harvesting time.. hehe.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, my tank is pretty much a frag tank, but trying to pretend to be a display tank at the same time 
In a year or two, hopefully things will grow and there'd be enough to begin fragging and trading.

I'd like to see your SPS grow like your toadstool.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I wants me some green cap


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I wants me some green cap


sure, what you want to trade?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

updated pics with signs of life.. and i rearranged it due to adding a powerhead.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

cablemike said:


> sure, what you want to trade?


Want some Pink monti digi?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I want your shrooms.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

which ones? the pink ones? i have a few fragged and for sale or trade.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Want some Pink monti digi?


post a picture


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Curiosity as to how much for sale, I have to wait a bit before I can get any since my tank is yet to be cycled...I need more live rock too....


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

This thread is turning into a frag trade/sale thread  

I'll post a frag I'm willing to trade for others, it's nice green zoa frag I'll post a picture later.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Curiosity as to how much for sale, I have to wait a bit before I can get any since my tank is yet to be cycled...I need more live rock too....


well i have a rock with 2 on it and a few fire and ice zoa's, i will let it go for $15.00. or a single mushroom for 5.00 .. I will be fragging up my display tank this weekend. Will post updated pics of my pico with the frags that will be growing out in it.. thats what this little tank basically is.. a frag grow out tank.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

so the rock with two has fire and ice zoas? If so can you hold it for me until my tank is cycled and I will work out how to get to it. 

Please..... *cute look*


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> so the rock with two has fire and ice zoas? If so can you hold it for me until my tank is cycled and I will work out how to get to it.
> 
> Please..... *cute look*


yeah sure, im in no rush.. they will only get bigger and nicer.. i have lots in my display.. there getting like weeds. they grow real large.. i have a few about 5 inches across when fully open.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will pm you. *twitch*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Mike, Pink digis (along with green too, I can frag if you're interested):









These are all sold off a while ago...but I'm going to need to frag soon.

Mike, did I see a Yellow staghorn acro in your tank? Or pulsing xenia? I'd be interested in some o' that too. Check my thread for things that might interest you.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I like both the green and pink.. I believe this is what you saw in my pic..















That yellow acro has green polyps and it just glows, but that frag is sold.. i have another which is a straight branch about 5 inches long. its mounted and starting to branch. And the xenia, i have a small frag mounted with 2 stalks about 1.5 inches tall each right now but growing rapidly in my frag tank. Would trade both for a frag of each colour monti. The acro Is pretty big and you could make 3 frags out of it easily. And for my green monti, i have 2 small frags growing on a rock.. about nickel sized.. i will throw those in for free or you could toss me a zoo frag  I also have this bright green acro (my favorite) and my red monti i could frag







Anything else you may have? I love all corals, sps, lps, leathers, shrooms, zoa's, and expecially ricordia.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd love the xenia, and the yellow/green polyp acro if you could hold onto it until we can trade (along with the little cap frags  ). I'll ready up a green and a pink digi for you in the mean time too.

Hmm, all the frags from my tank are small.....since the tank is small too 

I might be able to swing you a few polyps (10? 15?) of these guys:








They're growing where they aren't supposed to be. So they're going to be razor bladed off the rock. Hopefully they do well after the removal.

Got any other SPS? What rics do you have? Maybe we can do a ric trade. I've got a few 

haha, this is totally a frag trading thread now. Well, at least it started as a frag tank thread....


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I'd love the xenia, and the yellow/green polyp acro if you could hold onto it until we can trade (along with the little cap frags  ). I'll ready up a green and a pink digi for you in the mean time too.
> 
> Hmm, all the frags from my tank are small.....since the tank is small too
> 
> ...


I will hold them for you for sure.. I love those polyps and i want.. and as far as rics go, i have none  but drool over them at every lfs i go to.. just cant pay so much for shrooms, though they are my favorite.. i would trade for them.. I do have a purple Pavona if you like, i could frag it eacy, could prolly get a quarter sized chunk off it. These are rare and expensive.. i paid 70.00 for this sucker..









And I have a birdsnest and very uncommon hairy acro with purple/blue tips i could frag.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ooh, that purple pavona looks cool, although I couldn't find any more info on it. I'll take a frag 

I could frag you a purple ric in return. They're on the mend right now as they bleached out a little when in qt the heater was set to 89, not 79. But they're slowly but surely coming around. Here's what they look like (when coloured up):








They're purple/blue with random pink spots here and there.

Looks like we'll have quite the trade on hand


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Are you going ot the meet and greet Mike? If so, we could possibly do the deal there....


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Are you going ot the meet and greet Mike? If so, we could possibly do the deal there....


when and where is it going to be?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Redclove's I think, so far we haven't decided a date, May - june look favourable.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7412


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Updated pic of my pico.. Added more mushrooms and zoa's.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I find myself attracted to mushrooms too. they are sort of... magical.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Ooh, that purple pavona looks cool, although I couldn't find any more info on it. I'll take a frag
> 
> I could frag you a purple ric in return. They're on the mend right now as they bleached out a little when in qt the heater was set to 89, not 79. But they're slowly but surely coming around. Here's what they look like (when coloured up):
> 
> ...


Yes please, i want one.. So let me know when you want to do this.. i dont care if its bleached as it has to adjust to my light anyways.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Tank looks really kewl Mike.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I added 3 spaghetti leather frags today also. I will slowly be adding more and more frags from my display.. I will either use it to grow out my frags, fall in love with it and make it my pride and joy, or sell the entire tank loaded with corals to some lucky person for a good deal.. i think im gonna end up loving it.. right now its under my fresh water tank in the stand.. i cant even see it without opening the door to the stand.. im thinking of moving it up to my bed side end table.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

sold this tank, thread is now dead.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

GReat tank Mike!!!


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

it would have been alot more but i needed new bulbs for my t5's and didnt have the cash.. Then i got the 37 gallon for a trade for 3 corals.. I built the stand and was gonna sell it to buy the 90gal on sale at the midnight madness sale at ba's but when people wanted to buy it i just couldnt part with it.. its such a nice tank.. will be a reef tank now but could be a beautifull planted angelfish or discus tank also.. or an african tank. so much potential and its a good size.. Just have to add the T5 lights to it to make it reef ready.


----------

